# What temp for cheese



## azcharlie (Dec 9, 2011)

I am going to smoke some cheese tomorrow. It's been a year since I have done any.  I can't remember if I have to let it come to room temp before smoking or if it should be cold out of the refer.

Thanks for any help

Charlie


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep it as cold as possible and keep the temps in your smoker under 100 if possible. If not - add ice to the smoker to keep the temps as low as possible - good luck and good smoking


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2011)

Cold out of the refer

Like Scar said, keep the temps down under 100°

Ice or a frozen jug works good to hold down the heat

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

You want to keep the temp down as low as you can go and still make smoke. Thats why Todd has thoses AMNS so you can make low temp smokes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

What they said!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 11, 2011)

definitely wanna keep a good low temp


----------



## azcharlie (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I smoked some sharp Cheddar, monetary jack and medium Cheddar today. I used the AMNPS with apple pellets. That thing is grate I was able to hold the temp at 87deg. for the entire 4 hour smoke. Now it's time to let it rest in the frig until the day before Christmas. Then cut and serve at the Christmas dinner.

Thanks Again

Charlie


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 11, 2011)

Waiting Sux!

Great Job!!!

Todd


----------



## newfie (Dec 15, 2011)

smoked some chedar a while ago. used a soldering iron in a tin can filled with apple wood chips. lots of smoke with no temperature rise....worked great


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

The best cheese I ever did, IMO, was done at 47ºF.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2011)

Guess I might be going against the grain here?

This time of year I have no problem keeping my cold smoke temps down.  Because of that I will cut my cheese into smokable chunks (technical term there) and let them sit on the cutting board at room temp for the half hour it takes to get everything set up.

No problems to date.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

